# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Vienkāršs  barošanas bloks ar  regulējamu spriegumu

## osscar

Tātad par cik visi runā par klusumu šeit, ielikšu pirms gada izgatavoto prasto baroklīti - kurš noder paspīdināt Ledus, pabarot vnk shēmiņas, testēt dažādus traņus ut.t. 
Toreiz vajadzēja visādus riaa testēt un traņus un vajadzēja dažādus spriegumus tāpēc šis tapa vienā dienā.
Shēma vienkārša - praktiski datasheet LM317 + ebaja led voltmetrs ar atsevišķu barošanu kurai papildus uzliku kaut kādu fiksēto regulatoru ( te jāskatās to datasheet - lai nepārsniedz max vērtības. atsevišķa barošana vajadzīga  lai var mērīt spriegumu  zem paša led indikatora barošanas  līmeņa sprieguma - bez atsevišķas barošanas zemākais ko var izmērīt - 3V vai 4V neatceros).   Aparāts dod laukā 1.4-27V. Trafs vecs no Vefa dubultnieka maģa. Konstruktīvi viss uz vienas plates + drošinātājs primārajā trafa tinumā+ izeja skonektori no krievu amfitona - var likt "banānus" , plikus vadus skrūvēt vai krokodilus štepselēt..Visas detaļas no krājumiem, plastmasas kaste pa lēto=es pat teiktu ka ap 5 ls viss sanāca kopā. Protams var izgatavot sarežģītāku barokli ar U un I kontroli etc, bet man to nevajag. Bilde skā tas izskatās gatavs:








Lielākām slodzēm pie zemāka sprieguma - prasītos biku lielāku radiatoru, bet nu ir ok. vēl ērtībai varētu virs izejas konektoriem vēl vienu tumbleri uzlikt - zeja/on/off - tad varētu pieregulēt spriegumu precīzi - neslēdzot laukā barokli vai neatvienojot  slodzi. Tas tā no praktiskās lietošanas novērojumi.

----------


## JDat

Iemet shēmiņu un PCB failus (izkārtojums, trasējums). Man, un tev skaidrs kas tur notiek, bet jauniešiem būs vēl daudz jautājumu.

----------


## osscar

pcb nav diemžēl - zīmēts ar brīvu roku un shēmas ar nav. Datašīt slēgums ar aizsardzības diodi + šuntēts ADJ rezistors ar elektrolītu. tas arī viss (mazāki trokšņi izejā). Rezistoru nominālipiemklēti pēc poča nomināla. pēc datašeet formulas. Šeit jau PCB var neizgatavot - kaut uz maketnieces var salikt. Par cik man kaut kā biži vajaf dažādus V - tad saliku tādā stacionārā izpildījumā. Izvietojums - centos pie AP notes pieturēties, kā tur ko izvietot - bet nu nekāds kosmoss tur nav + radiators stūrī lai necepina elektrolītus.

----------


## Isegrim

Tak šitādas lietas var bez PCB samest - lielos kondiķus ar skavu/līmes pistoli pie korpusa, tiltu kājām gaisā un ar skrūvi turpat. Sīkos kondensatorus pa taisno uz LM/TDA izvadiem lipināt, _pocis_ pievilkts ar vadiem.

----------


## Athlons

vot uz kaut ko tādu man ar vislaik nesas prāts, jo ik pa laikam, kad kaut ko izveido, sāc domāt kā nobarot... kaut kādu sprieguma avotu parasti izdodas atrast/izveidot, bet ar tādu būtu daudz ērtāk... tik līdz šim rokas par īsu bijušas...  :: 

vispār šitāds ir viens no pirmajiem projektiem, ko DIY iesācējam vajadzētu taisīt... pietiekami vienkāršs (lai gan tomēr var sanākt ķimerēties ar 220, bet to var arī apiet...), taču pietiekami praktisks, lai no tā arī būtu kāda jēga... imho, barošanas bloks, vēl jo vairāk, ja divpolārs, ir daudzkārt lietderīgāks par kautkādām skrejošajām gaismām, vai kaut ko tml...

----------


## osscar

jā man toreiz arī apnika ar bačām vai veciem barokļiem ņemties, tāpēc šis tapa. Bija doma par 2 polāru - pat voltmetrus 2 uzsūtīju, bet tad max spriegums būtu ap 2x13V +-. Man tajā momentā bija svarīgāk augstākus V dabūt - tapēc virknē tinumus sametu. Tagad šad tad kaut kādus sīko dzelzceļus vai citus loriņus ar šo padarbinu  ::  noder man viņš diezgan bieži visādos bateriju aparātos.

----------


## WildGun

Oskar, Tava aizraušanās ar cmukām kastiņām un to aprakstu ir ..... nu, ir. Bet šoreiz atļaušos nedaudz kritikas.

A kas tur iekšā (atvaino, es redzu un man jautājumu nav)? A cik tas maxā? A kur to dabūt? A man to vajag?

Viss, kas sākas ar A, ir iesācēja jautājumi. Liekas, ka tiem Tu šo postu taisīji. Ne?

----------


## Zigis

Divpolāro var dabūt arī no viena tinuma, tavā gadījumā līdz 2x27V
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/693...-probl%C4%93ma

----------


## karlisV

butu loti patikami sanemt kautvai ar roku uzskicetu shemu

----------


## osscar

kāda tre shēma ? paņem LM datašītu - un tur viss tā arī ir  ::  + manā varinā atsevišķs regulators indikatoram, lao rāda zemāku spriegumu par tā barošanu (3V).

----------


## Powerons

> Iemet shēmiņu un PCB failus (izkārtojums, trasējums). Man, un tev skaidrs kas tur notiek, bet jauniešiem būs vēl daudz jautājumu.


    Kā man viens gudrs cilvēks šeit forumā mācīja, ka vienkāršiem projektiem shēmu zīmēt nevajag, es viņam tagad ticu. Parādīt savu projektu, un dalīties ar citiem ar shēmu un PCB - Hmmmm..... Kā to var izdarīt!?




> pcb nav diemžēl - zīmēts ar brīvu roku un shēmas ar nav.


 


> butu loti patikami sanemt kautvai ar roku uzskicetu shemu

----------


## Isegrim

Viņa Majestāte Kārlis Piektais ir par lepnu, lai skatītos *šeit*, tad dariet viņam to patikšanu un sazīmējiet!

----------


## karlisV

nuja,bet man majas tads nav ka LM317,kondensatori,rezistors,vai var izlodet no veca tv?vai labak pirkt veikala?

----------


## osscar

var izlodēt, tā lmka ir atrodama šad tad tehnikā, bet ir uz vietas jebkurā elektronikas veikalā un maksā centus. DAtu lapā vai i-neta kalkulatorā var atrast rezistoru apēķinu formulu..es tur pamainīju dažus nominālus lai regulēšanas diapazons atbilst manam pocim ( neatceros 3K3 vai 4k7) . Jā pcb nav, jo zīmēju ar roku priekš savas plates izmēriem. tas prasīaj 15min. Kaut kādā kadā vairāk laika zaudētu tik vienkāršai shēmai. Datu lapā dotas norādes, kuri C jāliek tuvāk "mikrenei"  bet to nomināli nav kritsiki, var aizvietot ar to kas ir pa rokai. Nu vēl jāatceras max pielaujamās vērtības un kāda būs slodze, attiecīgi radiators jāizvēlas atbilstošs.

----------


## karlisV

bet ja man slodze nav zinama kada bus?ir kautkads videjais lielums kuru var nemt?

----------


## Isegrim

Kādu derīgu detaļu var atrast arī iekš TV, bet minētajai konstrukcijai detaļu komplekts tiešām maksā nieku. Vērtīgākā lieta ir transformators. Dzesētāju var no kāda veca kompjutera PSU izlauzt. Kā voltmetru vienkāršāk izmantot magnētelektrisko mērsistēmu ar attiecīgu skalu un pielasītu papildpretestību.

----------


## Isegrim

> bet ja man slodze nav zinama kada bus?ir kautkads videjais lielums kuru var nemt?


 Plika LM gadījumā - vari slogot līdz 1,5 A. Oma likums darbojas.

----------


## karlisV

kas ir datu lapa?

----------


## osscar

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/LM/LM317.pdf

vai plašāka:

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm317.pdf

----------


## karlisV

http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conten...5v6v9v_15a.jpg
kapec sija tik daudz kondensatoru,un ari vina ir labaka par seit mineto?

----------


## osscar

nav tur daudz kondensatoru - 

viens lielākais ir aiz taisngrieža - filtrs.otrs elektrolīts lai samazinātu trokšņus, 3 izejā, lai samazinātu izejas pretestību.
un papildus diodes aizsardzībai. ne ar ko netšķiras no datu lapas risinājuma. Nu diskrētais slēdzis poča vietā.

----------


## karlisV

http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-cont...ulator-ckt.png
varbut man tikai ta liekaas bet vizuali si atskiras no seit minetas,kautgan sanak tas pats

----------


## karlisV

kas ir poca?

----------


## karlisV

ka vinus visus atskir?kurs filtrs kurs elektrolita,u.c...

----------


## osscar

sorry vecīt, sāc vien pats ar pamatu apgūšanu. novelc netā kādu ieskenētu grāmatu, radiotehnika, vai pašdarinātas eletroniskās ierīces, vai kaut tā viņa saucas, un sāc lasīt. ar karoti mutē neviens neielies.

----------


## karlisV

varbut vari iemest savu shemu,pateikt kas tur ir kas atskiras no sis shemas,vienkarsi,lauj man mazliet saprast,esmu iesacejs un tas viss man ir vels liels melns un neiepazits

----------


## osscar

viņa ir akurāt tāda pati kā tavā linkā, neatceros bija tur man diodes vai nebija, bet tas nemaina lietas būtību. Jā daži nomināli man atšķiras, bet kā jau rakstīju - tas tāpēc ka man bija cita nomināla potenciomers aka pocis pieejams. Tak teicu , ka nezīmēju nekādu shēmu, bet salodēju no tā, kas bija pa rokai.

----------


## karlisV

ok,paldies pa info,pa nedelu provesu sadabut ko vajag un uzlodet

----------


## sasasa

> Viņa Majestāte Kārlis Piektais ir par lepnu.....


 Laikam tomēr būtu prātīgi ja gados jauni (vai veci un dumji  ::  ) lietotāji pierakstītu savu vecumu. Tad vismaz būtu kāda nojausma ko un kā pastāstīt, jo 10 gadīga un 20 gadīga jaunieša uztvere tomēr ir atšķirīga ...  reizēm...
.
citādi reizēm ir tāda sajūta ka skaidro 5gadīgam bērndārzniekam augstāko matemātiku

----------


## ivog

Visvienkāršākais priekš iesācēja paķert kādu KITu kaut vai no ebaja un salodēt.
Piemēram:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LM317-Adju...item20f011e0c3
vai
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LM317-KIT-...item3cdfda4088

----------


## ansius

īpaši slinkiem - http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A023888

----------


## JDat

> Visvienkāršākais priekš iesācēja paķert kādu KITu kaut vai no ebaja un salodēt.


 Vai arī Argus, kas ir nedaudz dārgāk un sarežģitāk uzbūves ziņā, jo pašam jāmak atrast transformatoru:
http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A023889

----------


## osscar

nu ko tad ispringt ? nebūs korpusu pat jāmeklē  :: 


http://argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A008998

----------

